# Applet und html auf Linux-'PC'



## 0-Ahnung (8. Okt 2004)

Hallo
ich muss nochmal was zum generellen Aufbau der Applettheorie fragen.
Habe Win2k mit IE6.x auf dem ArbeitsPC - daran angebunden einen 'MiniPC' mit Linux. Mein neues Beispielapplet, einen Messwert (über einen auf dem LinuxPC laufenden TCP-Server) auszulesen läuft jetzt gut -  html-Site und das Applet liegen dabei gemeinsam im thttpd-Verzeichnis des Linux Gerätes.  

Dieses Applet um einen Button erweitert läuft jedoch nicht mehr. Ich besorgte mir darum ein fertiges Applet mit drei Buttons welches ich problemlos (verändern und) compilieren kann und was sich starten und anzeigen lässt wenn beide Dateien (.html && .class) auf dem Win2k PC liegen. Auch dieses Applet läuft nicht mehr sobald ich es auf den LinuxPC verfrachte ...(Applet notinited)(die Rechte und Besitzerflags stimmen !).

Das Applet soll per Buttons die Ausgänge schalten und einen AD-Wandler auslesen und anzeigen. Alle Einzelteile funktionieren, bis auf die Buttons bei denen es klemmt. Ich compiliere und schreibe das z.Zt. ausschliesslich mit dem j2sdk_win1.4.2_05. Auch mit der 1.1.8 probiert ändert sich nichts daran, dass es auf dem LinuxPC den Dienst verweigert. 

Meine Bücher (und diverse Beispiele) geben nur her das es so gehen und richtig sein sollte ? Der holt sich die Buttons doch eigentlich aus der Win32-API des anzeigenden PC's - denke ich mir. Auf dem LinuxPC ist nämlich keine graphische Oberfläche vorhanden folglich gibt es dort auch keine Fenster, Buttons etc. 

Kann es daran -bzw. woran kann es liegen ??? :shock: 
Gruss
Barbara


----------



## meez (8. Okt 2004)

Holst du das Applet normal über den httpd?

btw. Die Buttons kommen nicht vom Win32 Api, sondern von einem Java-Eigenen GUI-Framework..(Genannt AWT & Swing)


----------



## Guest (8. Okt 2004)

hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Holst du das Applet normal über den httpd?



Hallo,
ja - das liegt mit im dem thttpd (/usr/...../www) zugeordnetem Verzeichnis des _LinuxPC's_. Der Quelltext der 'B*A*AWT.htm' ist dann:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<html><head><title>JOE started applet</title></head><body>
<applet code="ButtonAppletAWT.class" width=300 height=100></applet></body></html>
```

Die Rechte sind jeweils '444' - sonst geht garnichts ...
Der Aufruf ist: http://1xx.1xx.1.1xx:8888/B*A*AWT.htm

Ich habe eben übers Internet vom 'WebSiteServer' probieren wollen - ist auch 'nen Linux-'Apache'. Da erreicht mich jedoch nur die lange Meldung im Stusbar: 'Irgendvieler Securityverletzungen'. 
Im Intranet läufts zumindest mit den Applets ohne Knöpfe an den gleichen Stellen postiert ansonsten gut. 
p.s: Benötigte 'Objekte' des 'GUI-Framework' (AWT) müsste der sich doch auf jedem Falle vom _anzeigendem_ PC holen ? Da ist es ja drauf - das Applet wird ja dort gelagert richtig angezeigt. Die Knöpfe sind ansonsten z.Zt. noch ohne Funktion - greifen momentan nicht auf die HW zu. 

Gruss
Barbara


----------

